# Humidor Temp/Humidity ranges



## jval7403 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm sure you guys have touched on this millions of times a day, but here goes AGAIN, another question about Temp/Humidity ranges. I've had my Glasstop Humidor for just about a year now. I did the proper steps in getting it seasoned and so far so good, I think. Now in the past, just about year, my RH has been between 64-68% depending on the season. There have been a few days during the summer here in wonderful NJ that it's hit 72-74% but the past week it's been steady at 65%. I'm using a digital hygro that does both high/low temp and humidity. Now here's the problem I'm seeing, the TEMPERATURE. I've noticed the temp bounces from 66-80 degrees, avg I'd say has been 74 degrees in the past 5 months, no sign of the "cigar devils" so that's a plus. My real question I guess is how the ________ do I get the temp do stay down?? I put it in my closet and it's pretty cool in there, even on a day where it's disgusting out and house is 75/80 the temp in there is about 65/70. 
Any suggestions on what I can do?? There were a few days that hit 90 outside and I actually put ice packs in my closet (on towels of course near the humi and no not touching it) which kept the temp in the high 70's inside the humi.
Don't have a ton of Cigars, 32 total, but don't want them become horrible smokes.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

As far as i know if the temperature rises humidity goes up and opposite if temp drops. So if you can`t keep the temperature stable you can`t keep the humidity stable either. (Considering your humidor isn`t leaking and holding humidity inside.) So what`s happening is normal. I had the same problem until i purchased a wine cooler. Since then my humidors are inside the wine cooler and temp 66F humidity 67-69% all year. I live in Arizona so both temperature and humidity acts crazy all year outside.
I suggest get a wine cooler asap and keep your humidor inside it.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Not to worry as long as the temp swings are not rapid. The cigars should not be adversely affected. If you have taken precautions by freezing to prevent potential hatching of beetles, you are fine. You may consider using a cooler as this will insulate from rapid temp swings.

As far as the RH decreasing with increased temps, this only applies to a closed system where water vapor remains constant. But it doesn't if you have 2-way media to either add or subtract water vapor at a fairly consistent level. Yeah, there may be a slight lag as temp climbs or falls, but given a little time, the humidity will stabilize to the approximate designed RH of your system. You didn't say; What are you using to control humidity?

If you think about it, the origins of cigars are in climates much warmer than what you are experiencing.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't think it's possible for me to keep the temp down in my apartment. I have no air-flow or ability to open windows when it's cool outside because of my (and my GFs) severe allergies, so even with AC on it's never under 76 degrees. Is that going to be a problem for my cigars? Should I be really worried about the bugs? I live in a tiny 2BR apartment so it's not like I have a basement or a cool place to put them 

edit: during the winter it won't be an issue, I'll just put the humidor in my bedroom that hovers at 55-60 degrees the entire time. I really don't know what to do right now though, there isn't a single place in my apartment under 75 degrees and the AC costs way to much and freezes anyone in the living room when it's lower than 76.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like you have the right combo....towels to lower temp. Only issue with temp is, if there are larva they will hatch at those temps... You are on right path....hold fast


----------



## jval7403 (Sep 21, 2013)

I do freeze and I would say maybe I'm just overly paranoid. I have noticed a few weeks ago that the temp was 88 and the RH was 68% then I got the temp to drop over the next two days with the ice packs to 72 and the RH only dropped to 66%. I guess the humidity is holding great its that temp that always gets me nervous as a S.O.B.
Also tell me if this a good thing or not, after freezing, I let the cigars sit for like 3 months before smoking, should I wait longer or can I smoke them sooner?? Of the 30/35 sticks I've smoked so far (I usually smoke 2 maybe 3 a month, when I can relax and enjoy it, aka when no one is home) only 2 (both were 5 Vegas Gold) have been bad. And by bad I mean one burned VERY uneven and the other was just bitter. I've had a few 5 Vegas Gold and Classics in my collection and out of the 7 I've smoked only those two were a bad time. Maybe it was just those two? I don't know.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

metinemre said:


> As far as i know if the temperature rises humidity goes up and opposite if temp drops.


Actually inverse of that. In a given sealed environment absolute humidity remains the same. Relative humidity is a percentage of airs saturation at a given temperature. Warm air holds more moisture than cool air so the RH of the warm air would be less. Think of Dew point and weather patterns. Warm moist air rises. When it cools the RH of the air surpasses its saturation point and you get condensation and precipitation.

For the OP a cooler would not be a bad Idea to slow temp swings. You really want to keep it as stable as possible. The RH will follow the temps and that is also why you want to use good media that can react fast like HF beads. The last thing you want to do is start chasing your tail with the RH.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

I am having the same problem right now. its about 74 degress and my RH is about 75%. it sits between 73-75% now. Can not get it to drop either. should i just take out my humidifying jar out?


----------



## SWThomas (Sep 5, 2014)

Leave your A/C on and set to 72 degrees. It's actually cheaper on your power bill to let the A/C run at a moderate temp than leaving it off all day until you get home. It uses way more electricity to fire up the A/C unit and cool down the entire apartment than if you just keep it on all day, allowing it to click on and off to maintain that temp. With mine staying at 72 all day it keeps my humi at a perfect 70/70. I have a Treasure Dome humidor and use a Xikar Humidifier Crystal 250.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

SWThomas said:


> Leave your A/C on and set to 72 degrees. It's actually cheaper on your power bill to let the A/C run at a moderate temp than leaving it off all day until you get home. It uses way more electricity to fire up the A/C unit and cool down the entire apartment than if you just keep it on all day, allowing it to click on and off to maintain that temp. With mine staying at 72 all day it keeps my humi at a perfect 70/70. I have a Treasure Dome humidor and use a Xikar Humidifier Crystal 250.


If that works for you that's great, but you will find most members here prefer their RH to hold at 65 and lower if they are aging cigars from a nameless island.


----------

